# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Короткометражные красивые и профессиональные видео

## Mazaykina

Для начала хотелось бы поделиться тем, что ОЧЕНЬ понравилось.
http://www.struckthefilm.com/index.htm

А кто еще встречал такие фильмы в сети?

----------


## regata

> А кто еще встречал такие фильмы в сети?


очень нравятся такие вещи, всегда с удовольствием 
смотрю :Ok: 
отметила в свое время этот фильм:smile:



> _История трогательных отношений между испанскими мальчиком и девочкой. Мальчик, проявляя себя с несвойственной ребятам в этом возрасте стороны, очень внимателен к своей некрасивой, как считают сверстники, подруге. Все очень романтично и благородно.
> 
> Причины такого поведения раскрываются зрителю в конце спота, когда мы видим очень красивую мать этой девочки.
> 
> Voiceover: “Мой папа сказал мне две важных вещи: всегда ищи потенциал, а после этого имей терпение дождаться его”._




а этот буквально на днях удивил... :flower: 

и так хочется создать что-то подобное :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> и так хочется создать что-то подобное


Точно! Когда смотришь ТАКОЕ, кажется, ну ведь так просто! У тебя тоже получится, но именно в такой нарочитой простоте и заключается истиный профессионализм, которому надо учиться долгие годы...

----------


## regata

> именно в такой нарочитой простоте и заключается истиный профессионализм, которому надо учиться долгие годы...


и так во всём:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

http://www.vimeo.com/5383156

 Очень симпатичная задумка и снято здорово!
Для меня - тяжеловато воспринимается движение, но первые и последние кадры  5+++++

 Где-то в нете чудный фильм об ангеле, который пытается изменить людские судьбы... на сегодня это мое любимое, 
но где лежит - хоть убейте, не помню. Но ищу!

----------


## V.Kostrov

Интересная постановочка!!! :Ok: 


Очень талантливо


Просто классно!!!

----------


## norrator

> Просто классно!!!


суперрр :Ok: очень вкусно и просто здорово!спасибо Вам огромное :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Сегодня увидела вот этот клип. Потряс до глубины души.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Потряс до глубины души.


Не то слово.....!!!! Вот где Сила, Воля, Дух- с большой буквы!!! (в песне и сюжете) :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Сегодня увидела вот этот клип. Потряс до глубины души.


Потрясающе....

----------


## Black Lord

> Потряс до глубины души.


 :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Где-то в нете чудный фильм об ангеле, который пытается изменить людские судьбы... на сегодня это мое любимое, 
> но где лежит - хоть убейте, не помню. Но ищу!


НАШЛА!!!!!!!!!! РЕБЯТ, СМОТРИТЕ!!!! НЕ ПОЖАЛЕЕТЕ!!!!

----------


## genez

C ангелом это просто................................нет слов. Не могла оторваться,хоть и предпологала такой конец. Гений-кто придумал это!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ленточка

Короткометражный фильм Максима Парамонова "И через тысячу лет"
http://video.mail.ru/mail/div-x/726/727.html

----------


## avner

Креативная режессура! Класс! Спасибо!

----------


## Sveta_777

> НАШЛА!!!!!!!!!! РЕБЯТ, СМОТРИТЕ!!!! НЕ ПОЖАЛЕЕТЕ!!!!


Немного  страшно 
Мораль : не лезь в дела божьи. :Aga:

----------


## Карина П

Я в восторге от этого фильма "Женские страхи".

----------


## Mazaykina

Посмотрите, как суперовски снято!

----------


## overload

Мда, млин...
Посмотрел, подумал... и чего я этой хренью занимаюсь, всё равно *так* не сделаю никогда.
Зачем, Марин, душу растравила... :frown:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Зачем, Марин, душу растравила...


Игореш, это так же как я слушаю Лару Фабиан. Недосягаема, но есть к чему стремиться, она для меня как  критерий оценки профессионализма. Так что, не переживай,  а посмотри еще класс!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Сегодня увидела вот этот клип. Потряс до глубины души.


Получила от хозяина этого видео (представителя группы)
такое сообщение:

*
ЭТО ДОЛЖНЫ УВИДЕТЬ ВСЕ !!! 
Дорогие Наши Друзья! В свете предстоящей Олимпиады в Ванкувере в феврале 2010 года, в прошлом году (который был объявлен Правительством России "Годом Равных Возможностей") нами был отснят видео-клип на песню "Все Победит Любовь", являющуюся Гимном спортсменов Паралимпийских Игр России (спортсменов с ограниченными физическими возможностями), он был предложен к эфиру на ряд музыкальных телеканалов России и получил категорический отказ в трансляции от телеканалов МТV и МузТВ, по причине якобы неэстетического (видимо следует понимать как «анти-гламурного») своего содержания. В следствии чего, мы решили прибегнуть к новой форме современной Интернет-рекламы в стиле так называемого «партизанского маркетинга», и обращаемся ко всем ВАМ с просьбой, разослать ссылку на данное видео по всем вашим контактам, ко всем вашим друзьям и знакомым, с тем чтобы и они также в свою очередь разослали эту ссылку и эту информацию по всем своим имеющимся друзьям и контактам с аналогичной просьбой, чтобы как можно больше людей пользующихся Интернетом, смогли увидеть этот остро-социальный музыкальный клип, и чтобы как можно больше людей в Нашем Мире видели и знали, что есть в России музыканты с песнями о настоящей ЛЮБВИ, и это далеко не «уси-пуси» которые настойчиво пробуют навязать нам масс-медийные 
МТV и МузТВ!!! 

Заранее с благодарностью к ВАМ, ваши «ЗЕМЛЯНЕ» ;-)

/ !!! ПОСМОТРЕЛ САМ, НЕ ЗАБУДЬ ПЕРЕСЛАТЬ ДРУЗЬЯМ !!! / 

ЗАХОДИТЕ В НАШ БЛОГ: http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/zemlyane_group/*

Уважительно отношусь к Землянам и их творчеству -
за клип двумя руками!

ПОМОЖЕМ?

Мариш, может на фасад на короткое время, а?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Рыжая Скво*,
 Ириш, а это видео уже давно у нас на форуме есть, мало того- в 8-м посте этой темы. :wink:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Mazaykina*,
Мариш, мое сообщение началось с ссылки на пост *"Сообщение от Алла и Александр":smile:* 
И мы это видео смотрели как просто душевный клип.  Вопрос в другом!
Просьба о помощи -в



> форме современной Интернет-рекламы в стиле так называемого «партизанского маркетинга»





> а это видео уже давно у нас на форуме есть


Мариш, если лежит еще где.... и "работает" - тогда класс!
Подскажите где лянуть!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Подскажите где лянуть!!!!


Я уже тогда всем своим друзьям разослала ссылку. Но, кстати, партизанский маркетинг- это чуток не то, что просят Земляне. Они предлагают один из вариантов вирусного маркетинга (это часть партизанского, т.е. то, что мы и делали, когда песня появилась в сети- рассылали всем друзьям и знакомым. А партизанский или Guerilla-Marketing- это большей частью одноразовый маркетинг. Типичный пример: на выступлении какого-то официального лица  в зале, полном прессы-в него полетела туфля. Ну не согласен был кто-то с речью выступающего. Так вот после этого продажи мало кому известной индийской фирмы, изготавливающей эту обувь, взлетели в несколько раз. Об этом бренде заговорила вся Америка. Второй раз такой вид рекламы точечного удара никогда не сыграет, но один раз может.
Ой, что-то я отвлеклась.:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Они предлагают один из вариантов вирусного маркетинга


Ты ж знаешь, слаба я в маркейтинге :biggrin:



> Ой, что-то я отвлеклась


 а я то как рада тебя опять увидеть - лета ждем... силы нет.... :Oj:

----------


## khima

Не так давно нашла этот клип Очень и очень рекомендую!

----------


## Наталья 1982

*Алла и Александр*,
 да!!! Торогает до слез!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

Cуперовская реклама нового фильма Сталоне с  использованием дизайна  Youtube

----------


## PAN

> Cуперовская реклама нового фильма Сталоне


Сегодня отсмотрел фильм... 
Двоякое впечатление...
С одной стороны - умные приколы, нетипичное ОБИЛИЕ!!! суперзвезд...
С другой стороны - как-то грустно... Мы выросли на фильмах этих крутых парней... А теперь вижу их в роли предпенсионных героев, решивших напоследок сыграть своих рембов... Как-то не к лицу уже, наверное... Представьте себе Джульетту в исполнении Сигурни Уивер... Сработает так, что ни одной соплюхе не присниться, но общее впечатление будет несколько натянутым...

Но все равно... В целом, для любителей (а я любитель, не скрою...) подобного рода фильмов - посмотреть есть на что... Рекомендую... :Ok:

----------


## gavriloff

Вроде неплохой фильм

----------


## B@gira

Не давно нашла вот этот фильм 

 на мой взгляд, очень интересный.

----------


## AlexsTerr

Не знаю, понравится ли вам. Короткометражка, снимали мы сами. Нам еще работать и работать, потому будем благодарны за критику.
Вот ролик - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbQB1gJum2k

----------


## dr.Koks

> Не знаю, понравится ли вам. Короткометражка, снимали мы сами. Нам еще работать и работать, потому будем благодарны за критику.
> Вот ролик - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbQB1gJum2k


Классненькое видео, хорошая работа))

----------


## AlexsTerr

Спасибо) делаем третий ролик, в стиле нуар)

----------


## вера денисенко

*AlexsTerr*, хороший ролик))) творческих вам работ)))

----------


## Кита Ра

Есть такая всем известная киностудия, работающая в жанре компьютерной анимации - Pixar. Основал ее аж в 1979 году Стив Джобс. Так вот, помимо полнометражных мультфильмов, киностудия выпускает короткометражки и они часто становятся известными на весь мир. 
Я очень люблю творчество Pixar, а их короткие мультфильмы заставляют задуматься обо всем самом ценном, добром, правильном, что есть на Земле...  :Yes4: 

Переменная облачность
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYABMasH3kM

Синий зонтик
http://www.metatube.com/en/videos/22...Pixar-2014-HD/

Барашек
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0E_EDF42yQ

Надеюсь, и Вам понравится!)

----------

